# Where is the Droid Charge IRC channel?



## twiy06 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey guys,

This link stopped working for me:

http://chat.andirc.net:9090/?channels=#charge

Can someone point me to a good chat channel for the droid charge?


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Irc.andirc.net
#charge 
6666

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Deeked (Oct 31, 2011)

kvswim said:


> Irc.andirc.net
> #charge
> 6666
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Thanks m8


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

They changed the webchat URL. If you want to use it, update your link to this.


----------



## benbrokaw79 (Jul 27, 2012)

twiy06 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> This link stopped working for me:
> 
> ...


----------



## benbrokaw79 (Jul 27, 2012)

^ wierd, I don't remember posting that...


----------

